# Cypress area fishing spots?



## GigEm12 (Mar 12, 2014)

Anyone in the cypress/northwest Houston area know of any decent spots to bass fish? Some of the spots I've been trying recently haven't panned out to be that great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

there's a big lake at Barker and West Rd (NE of the intersection) inbetween two neighborhoods. ive caught some nice bass there on arties. Cypress Lake in Bridgeland has some nice crappie if you're into that.


----------



## txtrotliner88 (Mar 3, 2013)

Neighborhood ponds are always good. Use a buzz bait parallel and up close to the shore. Look on google maps, there are ponds everywhere. I fish the five ponds in my neighborhood quite a bit with awesome results. Good luck!


----------



## bmart717 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have been fishing all over this area for several years. 

1. Cypress Creek on Jones Rd, just North of Cypresswood is a good place to catch largemouths, white bass when they are spawning, crappie and catfish. 

2. Worthham park lake. From Jones, head towards 290 on 1960. Turn right on Wortham and the lake is about 1/4 mile down

3. Meyer Park on Cypresswood. Its still Cypress Creek, just a different area. Great fishing at times. Also, there is a fairly large pond in the park that has nice bass in it. 

Hollar at me when you go and I will show you some spots.


----------



## Chadgreen (Apr 11, 2014)

North lake forest. Got two outta there pushing almost 9lbs


----------



## txtrotliner88 (Mar 3, 2013)

Chadgreen said:


> North lake forest. Got two outta there pushing almost 9lbs


X2. I have lived in north lake forest since '99. Years ago a guy stocked some Florida hybrids. There are huge bass, great crappie and tons of catfish. PM me and we can hook up


----------



## kutTail71 (Apr 21, 2014)

Whats the access like?


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

My kids fish the lake in Rock Creek subdivision off Grant between Spring Cypress and Telge. There is also a new park on N. Eldridge between Cypress N. Houston and Grant. There used to be some nice bass in there but last summer the drew it down to do some work for the park. Not sure how it is now.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Here are a few fish that came out of the new park on barker cypress.


----------

